# The official 2015 Obsession kill thread



## hound dog (Sep 9, 2015)

It's that time again. So all you Obsession Bow hunters post up all your 2015 Bow kills.


----------



## onemilmhz (Sep 9, 2015)

Not trying to hijack, but I'm thinking of buying a 2013 Sniper from a buddy who just upgraded to a new Fusion.  Are the OB's really all he claims them to be?  I like the idea of supporting a GA based company but I also want a top end bow.


----------



## hound dog (Sep 9, 2015)

I wish I had my 2013 sniper back. Just saying.


----------



## Ihunt (Sep 9, 2015)

They are great bows. Will they be great for you? Maybe! Some people love them and others do not. I like mine (Delta 6).If you are a bow guru you may be able to say it could do this better or do this..... but I think you will like it just fine.


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 9, 2015)

Spot reserved !


----------



## hmaadd (Sep 9, 2015)

I think I'll add one or two this year

I also like the idea of supporting a Ga company and it's a bad bow.


----------



## OBshooter101 (Sep 9, 2015)

I shot a ky buck on sunday with my phoenix n bipolar broadheads just ipad wont let me load a pic i can text it to someone if they wanna post it for me


----------



## hound dog (Sep 9, 2015)

OBshooter101 said:


> I shot a ky buck on sunday with my phoenix n bipolar broadheads just ipad wont let me load a pic i can text it to someone if they wanna post it for me



Ill post it for you miller8943@comcast.net send it to me.


----------



## 13ptbuck (Sep 10, 2015)

I love my 2013 Sniper.


----------



## hound dog (Sep 13, 2015)

Ok so knew I shot the deer back in the liver but the angle was not good. The arrow come out further back than I thought and the hole got clogged. Call a buddy of mine Keven Bolding that got some great hounds. If anyone needs his help he is in Jonesboro GA and his number is (404) 427-3985. The dogs went about 120 yards and found the deer. It was a great night brought back some old memories. Love them blood hounds. O and poor Keven went for a swim just thankful he's ok.


----------



## burkehunter (Sep 13, 2015)

good job on the doe and way to stay with it


----------



## hhcryan (Sep 13, 2015)

Obsession Phoenix rage hypodermic didn't make 20 yards


----------



## camotoy (Sep 16, 2015)

10 point Twiggs co   2014 Evolution   125 gr Bi polar     9/15/15     turned right into arrow as I let it fly   Big hole!!!


----------



## sportsman94 (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## trhankinson (Sep 17, 2015)

I dropped one Tuesday night but didnt think to take a pic.  2015 Phoenix with 125gr DRT's.  Will post pics of the next one.


----------



## benellisbe (Sep 21, 2015)

2014 Obsession Evolution. First blood for the Obsession!


----------



## pasinthrough (Sep 21, 2015)

A doe lope was the first victim this year.  Probably won't be the last, but it was a good start.


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 21, 2015)

BowanaLee said:


> Spot reserved !





Obsession Addiction with BiPolar broad heads. He got that nasty deer disease "Obsessive BiPolar Disorder".
Oh, and don't forget to wear rubber boots on the blood trails.  He was still bleeding when I got home.


----------



## Ihunt (Sep 21, 2015)

Congrats. If I remember correctly, you are shooting a bow with a draw weight in the upper 40's. Did the Bi-polar get a complete pass through?


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 21, 2015)

Ihunt said:


> Congrats. If I remember correctly, you are shooting a bow with a draw weight in the upper 40's. Did the Bi-polar get a complete pass through?



Obsession Addiction set at 47 lbs (235 FPS, 410 gr arrow) and the BiPolar sunk to the fletching. Seeing it's a big cutting head, I think thats pretty dang good. 
He broke the arrow running through the brush and there was no arrow at the drop zone. It was like a complete pass through.
 Bleeding out both sides could account for such a nasty blood trail ? Did I mention "NASTY" ? 
Your actually looking at the exit hole. It entered high on the other side and went through the heavy part of his rib and came out the low hole you see in picture.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Sep 21, 2015)

Nice job guys.


----------



## SWWTV (Sep 21, 2015)

*Doubling up*

Just call me Double D


----------



## SWWTV (Sep 21, 2015)

*Doubling up*

Double D


----------



## jsav (Sep 21, 2015)

Got this doe on opening afternoon of the season.


----------



## sutton1 (Sep 21, 2015)

Got me a lil 9 pt this pmhttp://[URL=http://s1084.photobucket.com/user/sutton76/media/Mobile%20Uploads/444442C9-2505-44AF-B1B7-4E4C3E98F4B1.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## onemilmhz (Sep 21, 2015)

Well, it happened! Picked up a 2013 Sniper LT and its tuned and ready to go. Kill shot to come soon!


----------



## oppthepop (Sep 22, 2015)

*"Coatrack" is down!*

Finally! Used my Obsession Phoenix, 60 pounds, 312 FPS, Black Eagle "Rampage" arrow, QAD "Exodus" broadhead. Very, very thankful!


----------



## Nathanj519 (Sep 28, 2015)

Finally killed this old man with my 70 lb 2013 Knightmare. Won't know for sure till i pull his jaw but I have him aged at 6 1/2. Huge body, worn out teeth, and he lost two mainframe points from last year.


----------



## BowChilling (Oct 1, 2015)

First buck with my Obsession Fusion 7!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Oct 1, 2015)

Nice buck, bowchilling, congrats, that's a nice looking rig your shooting.


----------



## BowChilling (Oct 1, 2015)

bowhunterdavid said:


> Nice buck, bowchilling, congrats, that's a nice looking rig your shooting.



Thanks David! That was the first deer I killed with a bow other than a Hoyt since 1990! Really liking the Fusion!


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 2, 2015)

Deer McNuggets bites the dust !


----------



## hmaadd (Oct 4, 2015)

delta 6 with it's third one down


----------



## oppthepop (Oct 9, 2015)

Alright boys - it's time to post another Obsession kill! Look out for me this weekend as I am back from a Saskatchewan waterfowl hunt, READY to get in the tree!


----------



## Nathanj519 (Oct 12, 2015)

Another doe for the knightmare


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## sutton1 (Oct 27, 2015)

http://[URL=http://s1084.photobucket.com/user/sutton76/media/Mobile%20Uploads/444442C9-2505-44AF-B1B7-4E4C3E98F4B1.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]. Shot this guy earlier in the season. My first buck with my knightmare


----------



## Nathanj519 (Nov 7, 2015)

Knightmare put another doe down. Ramcat made a nice hole through the heart


----------

